# [Review] Elago G5 Breathe Case For Galaxy S3



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Elago makes some really nice products and carry a variety of styles for your wireless device. Check out their store at ElagoStore.com. The Breathe Case Link HERE.
Check out the YouTube Video Review.

"Product Details (from ElagoStore.com):
Improved Features
Our new G5 Breathe case for the Galaxy S3 lets you protect and cover your phone in style! The case was molded to fit perfectly and allows easy, full access to all buttons and ports on your device.
Our Slim Fit cases are specially coated to reduce the amount of scratches, oil, and dirt residue left on your phone, all while improving grip quality.
The case's design allows you to use your phone as if there was nothing attached to it at all; remove it from your pocket or purse with no hassle!
Though we could have manufactured our products through China, elago chose to manufacture and produce products through Korea to assure quality control and the use of toxic free chemicals in the plastic.
The Galaxy S3 is a phone with remarkable design and it needs the proper case to compliment it. Clothe your phone in the crisp, clean style it deserves with our G5 Breathe case! Check out all of the eye-catching colors available!" - ElagoStore.com
PROS:
The case is nice and slim. Great design for the user that wants a minimal fit and no bulk. The material is hard and does not easily bend. So no worries of the case breaking. The breathe holes leave a nice unique design that I have yet to see on another brand. The indigo jean color looks great on the white GS3. As far as the protection goes, for a slim case the protection is just fine against scratches. The case is slightly raised above the phone, just about flush with the surface of the phone. One of my favorite features of a case is the ability to slide the phone/case in and out of the pocket with ease. This case does just that. But as the same time, the case doesn't feel slippery. The cut outs for the buttons and ports are precise. Overall a great design that looks good and protects.
CONS:
If you work around a lot of dust, oils or slimy environment, this case may not fit your every need because of the tiny holes. This case in my opinion is designed for the non-dirty job user. The top and bottom are exposed and could potentially leave your phone vulnerable to scratches. The case is raised only a lil bit above the phone. But then again, this is not the purpose of the case. Does not protect much against major impacts. But a slim case (common sense) would only protect from scratches. Not too many CONS that I am majorly concerned with.
VERDICT:
Great slim case that has many detailed features. The case looks great and feels great. Again I love a slim case that can easily slide in and out of my pocket. I recommend this case for anyone that is in the market for a slim case for the Samsung Galaxy SIII.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

This isn't a review, it's an advertisement.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

JKBane said:


> The breathe holes leave a nice unique design that I have yet to see on another brand.


Bought one for my Fascinate about a year and a half ago off eBay for 3 bucks...
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Beg to differ. Its a review.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you like the case? This one for the GS3 is a pretty good one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Honestly the product details blurb sound like copy pasta from the manufacturer's website. In fact you even use the pronouns "our" and "we" which give the impression that you are affiliated with this company and are not in a position to give a review.

When you get to the +/- of the product it finally starts sounding almost like a review. However the only CON you give seems applicable only if you are a scuba diver or work on an oil rig. Almost no case is going to protect a phone from what you describe and you would just get a military spec phone or not carry the phone on you if that is a concern. You have no mention of shock protection, which is is often sacrificed to make a case thin like this one. This is a major concern for case buyers and is wholly unaddressed.

I thank you for your impressions but it really does come across more like marketing than a review.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I dont want to argue, but...

The product details are from ElagoStore.com hence the " - ElagoStore.com" at the end of the details. The pros/cons are from my point of view. Sorry if they dont match up with yours. 
From my perspective, I used to work in lawncare/landscaping and that is why I talked about the oils, dirt, etc. Because I was keeping in mind of the things that I would look for in a case as if I was working in the environments that I did. As far as your point with shock protection, this is a slim case. Common sense would tell ya that it would not protect from major impacts.

The purpose of this post was for a review. If it was for marketing, I would have plastered the post with links. I gain no financial benefit from posting this review. Hence, would not fall in the marketing category. I simply wanted to spread the word about a case option for ones that are in the market for a slim case for the GS3.

Respectfully, 
-JKBane


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cool man. Makes sense now.

I'm not looking to argue either. Arguing is a pointless waste of time. Discussion and critique with useful feedback can be helpful though. The only other thing I'd say is maybe put the introductory stuff inside quote tags as well to make it completely obvious that that part isn't your review.

With that cleared up, my opinion is much different now. I see you added some other stuff in and your review is really looking good now, man.

Good work on this and thanks for the insight. I might give this case a try if I get sick of my current one.

EDIT: Thought of one other question. How does this do with heat? I know our phone heats up a lot and I'm pretty sure my dual layer case traps a lot of that heat in. If you have anything to compare it to, do you notice that this case allows the phone to cool quickly?


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

The intro are my words for sure. Thanks for the input and catching some needed adjustments.

As far as your question goes, I have not done an official test on the heating. You are right, the phone can get warm at times. The breath holes do allow some ventilation. Which help the phone not to over heat (just recalling from using the case with the phone). IMO the hole allow the ventilation to help keep the temp down just in case the phone is getting too hot and doesnt want to cool down. Thinking more along the lines of a prolonged heating, so the phone can recover faster.

I also switch out cases like underwear, so...lol I am currently using the A2 Cruzerlite case


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

JK-

You did yourself a favor by responding like you did. I thought you were spam before.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

JKBane said:


> Did you like the case? This one for the GS3 is a pretty good one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I liked it quite a bit other than the dust collecting in the holes but I had it off quite a bit to flash and"de-brick" lol so it got cleaned pretty regularly. Only actual problem I had was after a while of on and off the phone the hardware button cutouts broke on the front facing edge, no real biggie as they were very thin to begin with, I just gave the edge a quick sanding and all was well. As for temperature, the case obviously ventilates very well. It also survived a few drops just fine although nothing major(I tend to baby these things)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have it in blue. It's pimp

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been debating on getting this case. I've always favored TPU cases, but may give this one a try out of sheer boredom of having the same type of cases all the time. I do know I still want a minimal case and something to protect the camera cover a little (cracked one already







) I do wish it had a little more protection on the top and bottom, but I guess this is more a case to look at vs. protection.

I do want to point out though that I think the case is way over priced on the elago site. $25???









Go to Amazon, much better price...$9.99!









http://www.amazon.co...msung galaxy s3


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

@thetaman I get bored with cases too and got to switch around. The camera cut out is raised above the camera. So should be good for that. Elago also has a slim case without the breathe holes. That's an option too. If you want a slim design. But Amazon and eBay will for the most part have better prices.Depending on my needs and the type of case or product I'm looking for...I would buy from the company for warantee reasons. If not worries about warantees, I like 3rd party sellers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Im buying this case in white

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

What color GS3 do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

JKBane said:


> What color GS3 do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


 white. Gotta match for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> white. Gotta match for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Cool, Send some pics, let us see what it look like.


----------

